# Victor Dog Food



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Where are you finding the ash content in Natures Variety Instinct? I just checked with a distributor and she couldn't find it anywhere. If you have found it, what is it?

I did find out that they have stopped making the rabbit formula because the rabbit was sourced from China. They are looking for a local source for their rabbit before they will continue production again.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

goldhaven said:


> Where are you finding the ash content in Natures Variety Instinct? I just checked with a distributor and she couldn't find it anywhere. If you have found it, what is it?
> 
> I did find out that they have stopped making the rabbit formula because the rabbit was sourced from China. They are looking for a local source for their rabbit before they will continue production again.


NV is very high as much as 12% I called a while back. I would suspect the red meat versions are the highest. I remember the customer service person told me all the formulas range between 10 - 12%. It took a bit to get it out of her.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

natures variety instinct limited ingredient turkey formula has an ash content of 10%.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sammy&Cooper said:


> natures variety instinct limited ingredient turkey formula has an ash content of 10%.


That is high IMO for a 29% protein food. Dr. Tim's Momentum is 6% max and it is a 35% protein food. Annamaet Ultra with 32% is 6.8% max.


----------

